# Hi from Australia



## Barebackrider

Hi my name is Ireland and I'm 12 I have three horses and a thousand other pets. I go to the PC and every single horsey thing I can go to which isn't much because I don't have a float and I’ am starting a new horse she been broken to the saddle but not the bit she a paint and manly Arab man she’s nuts any way looking forward to getting to now this horsey community 

lots of horse bolts Ireland


----------



## happygoose123

HEY!! im from australia too! hope you enjoy it here! if you need to know anything just ask!! You have a very interesting name, i like it!!


----------



## SallyJane

Hello! Im new here too and I am from Australia also.


----------



## RusticWildFire

Welcome to the forum! Nice to meet you 

Have fun posting


----------



## PoptartShop

Welcome to the Horse Forum.


----------



## Barebackrider

thanks and yes I love Australia where do you guys live I live in Qld the wide bay area we are out in the bush what about you guys.

yikes got to go farriers comming Ireland 

P.S Thanks I love my name.


----------



## CrazyChester

Hello, Im a Queenie!! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## happygoose123

im in south east qld, out in the bush too!!!


----------



## Barebackrider

Great which town do you live in? I live in childers .What sort of horses do you have?I have a welsh,a stock quarter arab cross and a stock arab cross.
Horses are a passion riding is a life ,
Ireland


----------



## happygoose123

lol we nearly moved to childers!!! i live in blackbutt. we should catch up and go riding one day lol!!! I have a thoroughbred, a paint and a quarter horse cross stock horse. I love them all so much!!!!
lol i cant get over how awesome your name is!!!!


----------



## SallyJane

I live in Maroochydore on the Sunshine Coast (I wish I didnt lol)
I used to live on the Bunya Mountains though  I sorta miss the south bernett. :-(


----------



## TJade

Heyyy, i live in Australia to!
Queensland-was WA before last year 
im new to.


----------



## happygoose123

Maroochydore!! I use to live in landsborough!!!! pretty close!!! lol what part of qld are you in Tjade?


----------



## CrazyChester

Im in Wide Bay area!


----------



## appy rider 4 life

Welcome!


----------



## makin tracks

Not only lost of Aussies, but heaps of Queenslanders!! Yay!

Welcome Ireland - much further north than you.


----------



## MrsB

woah! look at all the Aussies!

Im from Vic, but my family have a place up at Mooloolaba so I kinda fit in! 
hahah


----------



## Barebackrider

Wow so close we should so go riding where did you move from I moved from Hervey bay and I had only one horse then but my girls are so gorgeous and boy I 've been racing them on the farm the morning.
Ireland,
Angel,Crystal and Gerrie (horses)


----------



## happygoose123

lol i agree! I moved from landsborough on the sunshine coast. I had banjo before we moved then i got chucky and pennellipi after we moved. I just love hooning around on horse back!!! Its my fav thing to do, its chucky's fav thing to do too! lol thats why we get along so well!!!


----------



## TJade

happygoose123 said:


> Maroochydore!! I use to live in landsborough!!!! pretty close!!! lol what part of qld are you in Tjade?


Cairns region


----------



## SallyJane

happygoose123 said:


> Maroochydore!! I use to live in landsborough!!!! pretty close!!!


I know, its a small world.  Also, my family nearly moved to blackbutt once. :shock: I cant remember why we decided not to... We probobly didnt have any money :lol:


----------



## happygoose123

> I know, its a small world. :grin: Also, my family nearly moved to blackbutt once. :shock: I cant remember why we decided not to... We probobly didnt have any money :lol:


lol! that would have been so funny if you moved to blackbutt!!!! lol!!!



> Cairns region


awesome!!!


----------

